# Hello , may someone tell me the name of the artist of this paint



## Lior (Mar 30, 2021)




----------



## Lior (Mar 30, 2021)

Help pls


----------



## Qwijebo (May 21, 2021)

It's a copy or a study of a Renaissance piece, probably by a student.


----------

